# tape worms



## kalebelk (Apr 2, 2009)

what is the best thing to use to get rid of tapeworms? our wiener dog left one on my shirt, so we wormed her with some generic stuff that claimed to kill tapeworms. that was a month ago, and now she has them again. any advice?


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ivermectin will usualy woop um


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Apr 2, 2009)

Tapeworms come from the dog eating fleas. I know it sounds stupid, but it's true--part of the life cycle of the tape worm. 

If you just have one, you can get the boxes of Safeguard. It's given for three days. Vets have a pill you can get two doses of Drontal (sp) or they can "give" you the liquid panacur (same active ingredient as safeguard).

Then you need to treat for fleas. I'm not saying it's infested, it only takes one...treat the yard as well as the house. It's getting that time, start treating everything now and it won't feel like an uphill battle later. 

Alison


----------



## Clark_Kent (Apr 2, 2009)

Yup, treat for the fleas to ultimately get rid of the tapeworms. The safeguard/panacur drug only gets the Taneia species, which dogs usually don't get, they get the dipylideum species....spelling may be off, but phonetically correct. Usually the off label use of ivermectin 1% injectable for heartworm prevention every month keeps all intestinal worms in check as well.

To answer your actual question, you can now buy at farm supplies, tractor supply, etc, the generic droncit pills for tapeworms. Drug is Praziquantel. Usually just called tape worm pills, in a bottle of 5.
Good Luck, see the threads on the Bayer tree and shrub for fleas!
Alison


----------



## wildlands (Apr 2, 2009)

If you have a lot of rabbits in your yard that is the likely source of your tape worms. They are carriers and when the flea bites them then the dog, tape worms. I have so many rabbits and live out in the sticks that treating the yard was useless. So after the 3rd time of treating her for tape worms I found that one of the generic heart worm pills I could  got from the vet also treated for the prevention of tape worms so I switched from heart guard to it. I switched and have not had an issue with tape worms in a little over a year and routinley see 4 and 5 rabbits in the yard each evening. I am sorry I can not think of it right off hand but ask at the vets office for something like that and see what they say. Then if it is to high there go to pet meds or one of the other oneline store and see if you can get it.

Ken


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Apr 2, 2009)

You can order a product labeled to treat tapeworms in fish aquariums called Fish Tapes.  Same exact ingredient as in more expensive stuff you get labeled for dogs or from the Vet.

You can get Fish Tapes pretty reasonable on Amazon.com.  They also make a stronger product called Fish Tapes Forte.  People with big dogs should use the Forte, as it contains 170mg of praziquantel, whereas the original Fish Tapes is only 34mg of praziquantel.  You need to give the proper dose for your pet's weight.

Praziquantel will get rid off all tapeworms, regardless of species.

Also remember after giving a round of tapewormer, it is sometimes necessary to re-treat in about 3 weeks to make sure you got them all.


----------



## fireretriever (Apr 2, 2009)

Ivermectin will not touch tapes. I have had one or two run ins with tapeworms and all of my dogs are on it. I use the Praziquantel and I treat all of my dogs and my yard for fleas. This will usualy take care of the problem for 4 to six months.


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 3, 2009)

If dealing with more than 1 dog it can get costly.Another product you can use is Zimectrin Gold.You can get it at the feed n seed store.The ingredients are Ivermectin and Praziquantel.It comes in a paste that you squirt on your finger the size of a pea.$8 will treat several dogs.


----------



## FrancoMo (Apr 3, 2009)

Eqimax also works good. Valbazen for 3 days in a row will also get them


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 3, 2009)

Droncet gets rid of tapeworms quick. I use it for the dogs and cats. Most over the counter stuff you find in pet stores and such will help with roundworms but not tapeworms.


----------



## ragingbull (Apr 3, 2009)

Valbazen will get rid of em.........


----------



## scullshoalk (Apr 3, 2009)

Droncet = praziquantel = Fish Tapes
Found some on ebay (30 capsules @ 34mg each) for 32.99. The last Doncet from the vet cost me around $25 for one dog. The fish Tapes will worm 15 dogs.


----------



## bubbaofga (Apr 12, 2009)

I use Zimectrin Gold horse wormer. It says for tapeworms also. I give it to all my animals. Horses, dogs and cats.
Have not seen a tape since.


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 27, 2010)

I know this is an old post but does anybody have any updated meds to list on the subject of tapeworms? Any new good meds come out this past year? I have a pup who had fleas, they are gone now but now we have tapeworms.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 27, 2010)

Beagler282 said:


> If dealing with more than 1 dog it can get costly.Another product you can use is Zimectrin Gold.You can get it at the feed n seed store.The ingredients are Ivermectin and Praziquantel.It comes in a paste that you squirt on your finger the size of a pea.$8 will treat several dogs.



Use this once= no more tapeworms. Also treat them for fleas. Ivermectin won't help with tapeworms, disregard the posts above saying to use it. Skip their heartworm prevention treatment for that month as zimectrin gold contains ivermectin.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 28, 2010)

no mo is the best ive ever used myself if you can still get it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 28, 2010)

X 5 on the fish tapes. Works great. We used it on our two pups when they got em.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 28, 2010)

I used safeguard.


----------



## rvick (Jun 29, 2010)

thanx for the advice on fish tapes. i always used droncet but it is very expensive for several dogs. ivermectin wont usually work on tapeworms, but if you give the dog a large dose of mineral oil & then 24 hrs. later give the ivermec it seems to help with tapeworms. the old foxhunters say that the mineral oil removes the mucous coating from the worm & makes it vulnerable to the ivermec. it cant hurt, seems to help, kinda messy tho.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 29, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> Use this once= no more tapeworms. Also treat them for fleas. Ivermectin won't help with tapeworms, disregard the posts above saying to use it. Skip their heartworm prevention treatment for that month as zimectrin gold contains ivermectin.



EQUIMAX is right beside the Zimectrin at Tractor Supply and contains twice as much praziquantel as the Zimectrin.  The ivermectin is the same in both so do skip any heart worm med that month.

One tube treats 1100 lbs of body weight so it can do a lot of dogs for $13


----------



## southern_pride (Jun 30, 2010)

We got tired of dosing Safeguard 3 days in a row, the dogs shaking their heads and wasting half the dose, giving a seperate heartworm preventative, and buying expensive Droncit, so we had our own worm pills made.
Here's a link to the original post
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=424494&highlight=

or, you can see below.


UPDATE ON CUSTOM WORM PILLS
Our custom worm pills are now a reality, and we have them in stock. 

We changed the ingredients some to better the effectivness for most ALL common worms, except whipworms.

Here's some info on them;

What is it;
A once a month worm pill that covers heart worm prevention, round worms, hook worms, pin worms, stomach flukes, liver flukes, AND tape worms. All in an easy to dispense capsule. Put it in a hot dog and they eat it right up. Basically, most every worm your dog can get except whip worms. This does get some of the whip worms, but not that well. If your area is prone to whip worms, you still need to dose your dog at least twice a year with fenbendazole(Safeguard/Panacur/Valbazen).

All the meds that are used in the pill have been used by the veterinarian community for years with safe results. Meaning , this isn't some new meds that have an unknown track record.

The pill contains ;
Ivermectin- to prevent heartworms,
Pyrantel- to kill round and hookworms,
Praziquantil-to kill tape worms and various other flukes.

They come in a 50lb dosage and a 25lb dosage.

You give it once a month to treat the above(and some not listed above).
We give it to our dogs by putting it in a piece of hotdog. cheese, pill pockets, bread, most anything they like will work.

If you order 50 capsules, in any combination of the 50 and 25lb, just as long as you order 50 or more.
The cost is
4.00 per 50lb pill;
2.00 per 25lb pill.

Shipping is 4.95 anywhere in the US.


If you have any questions or concerns, just ask.

Tommy & Amy 
912-293-5371
www.southernpridepitbulls.com


----------

